# FET



## sam (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Peter,
I have just had a failed cycle which started as IVF but which ended up as GIFT as the clinic thought there was a better chance of success for me as it didn't look like I had many follicles. Actually we ended up with 6 eggs in the end of which the best 3 were put back and the other 3 fertilised in vitro. 2 of these fertilised and were frozen the following day. I have 2 questions...

Firstly, in your opinion is there more chance of fertilisation in the tubes with gift than in vitro? And have you heard of other women in my situation having GIFT instead of IVF?

Secondly, the embryos were frozen, presumably before they start to divide - what is the chance of them defrosting ok, and do the embryologists defrost them and wait for them to divide for a couple of days before they get transfered or do they go straight in as they are?

I know it is difficult for you to make judgements without seeing my notes or the embryos but any thoughts would be appreciated!

Thanks Peter,

Samxxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Sam,

Sorry for the delay I somehow managed to miss your message!

Fertlisation rates with GIFT and IVF are assumed to be about the same, between 70-80%.

Embryos are generally frozen after they have divided (day 2) and are thawed on the same day as the transfer. There are exceptions to this but this is the normal routine.

Hope this helps,

Peter



sam said:


> Hi Peter,
> I have just had a failed cycle which started as IVF but which ended up as GIFT as the clinic thought there was a better chance of success for me as it didn't look like I had many follicles. Actually we ended up with 6 eggs in the end of which the best 3 were put back and the other 3 fertilised in vitro. 2 of these fertilised and were frozen the following day. I have 2 questions...
> 
> Firstly, in your opinion is there more chance of fertilisation in the tubes with gift than in vitro? And have you heard of other women in my situation having GIFT instead of IVF?
> ...


----------

